# "Looking at the fish"



## Jon (Jun 13, 2005)

As most of you know, my employment is as an EMT/Security Guard.... I was working this weekend and in one of the vehicles...

I was driving down the public road that borders our property, after a few off-site errands (Fuel, Dinner, Pickups at other buildings). As I apprached the campus, I had to stop and direct a person away from one of our "locked" gates to the main gate she could get in. I pulled out behind her, and am cruising along at 35-40 mph (Wide, twisty, turny road, below the posted speed  limit of 45) and it is early in the evening, before sundown. I come around a curve and pass an old construction / emergency trail entrance, and there is this OLD VW Beatle there... like 1960's-1970's.... I didn't see it until I was past it, so I turn around and come back, thinking someone is using the (Questionable private property) running trail, or I've got a vehicle abandoned in front of an emergency access gate... Bad thing.

I come back, call my base on my phone (rather than try to explain it over the radio) and let my boss know the plate of the car, and where I am.... As I do this, a couple (Male + Female  ) comes out of the woods and I ask if there is a problem. They are both in their mid 20's to early 30's, and look somewhat like "wannabe hippies" He is barechested, she has a blanket uder her arm.

I ask if everything is alright... They say "yes." I give them the "this is priviate property" spiel, he says he runs on the trail all the time, and has never had a problem. I ask if that was what they were doing (as they came out of a heavily wooded area, through foot-tall grass). I was told "We were back by the creek, watching the fish." They got in their car, I wished them a nice day, they left, I left.

I told my boss. He nearly fell out of his chair..... Somehow neither he nor I thought their ummm, 'adventures' involved aquatic life at all.......


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 13, 2005)

Good thing you didn't ask to watch the fish with them...  :blink:


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 14, 2005)

Fish porn? That's a new one to me.


----------



## coloradoemt (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't get it... I watch fish all the time B)


----------



## coloradoemt (Jun 14, 2005)

Well I used to anyway!!! :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jun 14 2005, 12:20 PM
> * Fish porn? That's a new one to me. *


 No.... We were thinking they ummm, wore thinking of the "submarine races"


----------



## MMiz (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jun 13 2005, 10:55 PM
> * Good thing you didn't ask to watch the fish with them...  :blink: *


 LOLOL.  Best. Reply. Ever.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jun 16 2005, 06:14 AM
> * LOLOL.  Best. Reply. Ever. *


 I dunno... that one has gotta be in the top 10.


----------



## traumagirl1029 (Jun 17, 2005)

usually its 'when the truck's a rockin' don't come a knockin''...but in this case..if the _fish_ are rockin'?   B)    lol


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 17, 2005)

Well some say that it's all about the 'motion of the ocean'.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 18, 2005)

There are plenty of fish in the sea...


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 18, 2005)

i think that there was something fishy about their story.

but i think that we are continuing 





> *to flagellate a deceased equine*


on this thread


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah, whatever... it's what we do best.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 18, 2005)

What kind of fish.............Suckers?


----------



## Jon (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jun 18 2005, 10:32 AM
> * What kind of fish.............Suckers? *


 maybe a blow-fish?


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 18, 2005)

They could have smoked a little bud and been watching the puffer fish. B)


----------



## MMiz (Jun 19, 2005)

I just have to reply.  I'm listening to my iPod with 2000 or so songs on random shuffle.  As I open this thread I hear a song I've never heard before...

Jimmy Buffet - Get Drunk and Screw.  Bad song but perfect timing


----------



## vtemti (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jun 19 2005, 11:31 AM
> * Get Drunk and Screw. *


 Is that a bad thing? Living life on the edge and the anticipation of getting caught in a public place. Maybe we are all just a little jealous.

Jeeees..... I used to be pure until I came here :lol:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jun 19 2005, 10:31 AM
> * Jimmy Buffet - Get Drunk and Screw.  Bad song but perfect timing  *


 How dare you!  That's a great song!!!  

(I'm a Parrothead...)


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jun 19 2005, 02:25 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jun 19 2005, 02:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MMiz_@Jun 19 2005, 10:31 AM
> * Jimmy Buffet - Get Drunk and Screw. Bad song but perfect timing  *


How dare you!  That's a great song!!!  

(I'm a Parrothead...) [/b][/quote]
 Never heard it.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 19 2005, 03:33 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 19 2005, 03:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard it. [/b][/quote]
 You'd prolly love it.

Why Don't We Get Drunk
by Jimmy Buffett

I really do, appreciate, the fact you're sittin' here
Your voice sounds so wonderful, but your face don't look too clear
So barmaid, bring a pitcher, another round of brew,
Honey why don't we get drunk, and screw?

Why don't we get drunk, and screw?
I just bought a waterbed, it's filled up for me and you
They say you are a snuff queen,
Honey I don't think that's true,
So why don't we get drunk, and screw?

Why don't we get drunk, and screw?
I just bought a waterbed, it's filled up for me and you
They say you are a snuff queen,
Honey I don't think that's true,
So why don't we get drunk, and screw, Yeah now baby, I said
Why don't we get drunk, and screw?


----------



## Stevo (Jun 19, 2005)

> *Why Don't We Get Drunk
> 
> I really do appreciate the fact you're sittin' here
> Your voice sounds so wonderful
> ...



~S_(please deposit all donations in the guitar case)_tevo~


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 19, 2005)

Who's Jimmy Buffett?


Seriously... I have no idea.

 :blink:


----------



## Stevo (Jun 19, 2005)

the guy that sings Margaritaville , Cheeseburger in Paradise, and the latest, 'It's Five O'Clock somewhere' with Alan Jackson....

_(crosspost there capt)_  :unsure:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jun 19 2005, 04:13 PM
> * Who's Jimmy Buffett?
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG, you poor, sheltered beast.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 19, 2005)

Never heard those songs.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 18 2005, 09:43 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 18 2005, 09:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-vtemti_@Jun 18 2005, 10:32 AM
> * What kind of fish.............Suckers? *


maybe a blow-fish? [/b][/quote]
 I was waiting for someone to say that.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jun 19 2005, 06:49 PM
> * Never heard those songs. *


 I f you want to have a real good time go to a Jimmy Buffett concert. There are the craziest most fun people you will ever meet.  And yes... I do sing along to "why dont we get drunk"  


*Raised a Parrothead*


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer+Jun 20 2005, 12:20 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CodeSurfer @ Jun 20 2005, 12:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jun 19 2005, 06:49 PM
> * Never heard those songs. *


I f you want to have a real good time go to a Jimmy Buffett concert. There are the craziest most fun people you will ever meet.  And yes... I do sing along to "why dont we get drunk"  


*Raised a Parrothead* [/b][/quote]
 Never been to a concert, prolly wouldn't go either.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 20 2005, 11:29 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 20 2005, 11:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never been to a concert, prolly wouldn't go either. [/b][/quote]
 You're missing out.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jun 20 2005, 01:14 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jun 20 2005, 01:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're missing out. [/b][/quote]
 I doubt it. 

Most of the songs I like are classical, big band era, jazz, blues; stuff from the 30's, 40's & 50's. And Some from the 70's & 80's. 

People just make songs anymore to make money, I haven't heard a good, modern song in a long time.


----------



## Jon (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Jun 19 2005, 05:26 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 did anyone see him get HACKED last year on SNL - the TYCO CEO's party thing.....

Good music to get drunk by (I've heard)

I occasionally work with a world-rated parrothead...


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 20 2005, 05:56 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 20 2005, 05:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it. [/b][/quote]
 no... you're just a stick in the mud...


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jun 20 2005, 04:56 PM
> * Most of the songs I like are classical, big band era, jazz, blues; stuff from the 30's, 40's & 50's. And Some from the 70's & 80's.
> 
> People just make songs anymore to make money, I haven't heard a good, modern song in a long time. *


 The majority of Jimmy's stuff is from the 70's and 80's.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jun 20 2005, 08:16 PM
> * Good music to get drunk by (I've heard)
> *


 We'll just have to get Jimmy to play at our get together, when and if it happens.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 21 2005, 10:27 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 21 2005, 10:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Jun 20 2005, 08:16 PM
> * Good music to get drunk by (I've heard)
> *


We'll just have to get Jimmy to play at our get together, when and if it happens. [/b][/quote]
 Or we could just go to Margaritaville at Universal's City Walk one night.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 21 2005, 10:27 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 21 2005, 10:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Jun 20 2005, 08:16 PM
> * Good music to get drunk by (I've heard)
> *


We'll just have to get Jimmy to play at our get together, when and if it happens. [/b][/quote]
 I don't think I'd come, I know at least one person would travel that far just to shoot me.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 21 2005, 10:27 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 21 2005, 10:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Jun 20 2005, 08:16 PM
> * Good music to get drunk by (I've heard)
> *


We'll just have to get Jimmy to play at our get together, when and if it happens. [/b][/quote]
 I dunno if I'd trust myself to get drunk with y'all. No offense   Especially if princess was around.


----------



## coloradoemt (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer+Jun 22 2005, 12:32 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CodeSurfer @ Jun 22 2005, 12:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno if I'd trust myself to get drunk with y'all. No offense   Especially if princess was around. [/b][/quote]
 I concur!! Anyone who starts calling themselves princess probably expects others to get their drinks for them...   We wouldn't get much drinking done ourselves. And what if she brought friends...


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 22, 2005)

I am perfectly capable of getting my own drinks....I do believe CodeSurfer is refering to the allergic reaction I have to alcohol.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 23, 2005)

That's right... i know that i'm determined to NOT work while on that trip...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 23, 2005)

I'll bring the EPI.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jun 23 2005, 01:41 PM
> * I'll bring the EPI. *


 no recreational pharmacuticals...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 23 2005, 06:16 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 23 2005, 06:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jun 23 2005, 01:41 PM
> * I'll bring the EPI. *


no recreational pharmacuticals... [/b][/quote]
 If your using it for recreation, someone better bring a defibrillator and some adenosine.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 23 2005, 10:18 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 23 2005, 10:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your using it for recreation, someone better bring a defibrillator and some adenosine. [/b][/quote]
 Got 'em... but if princess drinks she doesnt get to use my defibrillator... I dont like to share.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer+Jun 24 2005, 01:34 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CodeSurfer @ Jun 24 2005, 01:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got 'em... but if princess drinks she doesnt get to use my defibrillator... I dont like to share. [/b][/quote]
 I have one in the garage. It's like the kind that Johnny & Roy would have used, and the cord is cut off so it can't be used. 

But I can wire it up, prolly.  :blink:


----------



## vtemti (Jun 24, 2005)

No, No. No Drinks for her. Remember, she is our official DD.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jun 24 2005, 12:08 PM
> * No, No. No Drinks for her. Remember, she is our official DD. *


 Drunk Driver?


----------



## emtbuff (Jun 25, 2005)

I thought she was the designated decoy


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 25, 2005)

or was it our Drunk and Disorderly


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 25, 2005)

Donald Duck


----------



## vtemti (Jun 26, 2005)

Dirty Dancer


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 26, 2005)

Dirty, Dirty girl...


Bad Princess!!!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jun 26 2005, 01:30 PM
> * Dirty, Dirty girl...
> 
> 
> Bad Princess!!! *


 I was out of the area for the weekend...

Somehow my secret is out...a dirty girl...


And can I say with the last few posts..

I feel the love :wub:


----------



## vtemti (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Jun 27 2005, 08:37 AM
> * And can I say with the last few posts..
> 
> I feel the love :wub: *


 Whew.................we were starting to worry.


----------

